# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Me Ndihmoni Ju Lutem Kam Ifeksion Urinar Me Del(esheria Coli)me Ndihmoni Car Duhet Te

## amerika1

Me Ndihmoni Ju Lutem Car Duhet Te Pi Jam Ne Amerike Dhe Jam Pa Ishurence Po Kur Beja Analiza Me Dilte Esheri Koli ,,po Ketu Jam Pa Ishurence Me Ndihmoni Car Duhet Te Pi

----------


## Marya

pi uje shume :buzeqeshje:  qe te lahen rruget e  urines dhe urino sa  me shpesh  

 dhe mbaj higjiene korrekte

----------


## Marya

cfare je femer apo mashkull?

----------


## diita

Nuk je shum e qarte ne pytjen tende. 

A ke ankesa tani, kur e ke bere urinokulturen qe eshte izoluar E. coli, a ke perdorur antibiotik ne ate kohe, cfare gjinie je dhe gjithashtu a eshte here e pare qe ke kete problem apo ke pas edhe me here?!


Nese personi i ka simptomat e infeksioneve urinare dhe analizat e urines nuk dalin mire ateher duhet bere urinokultura per te pare se kush esht shkaktari dhe te behet edhe antibiogrami per te pare se ne cilin antibiotik eshte i ndishem ai bakter.

Por, pasi ne shumicen e rasteve shkaktar esht E.Coli dhe disa nuk e bejn fare urinokulturen, por fillojn terapi me antibiotik.
Duhet te pish sa me shum lengje, duhet te mbash higjene, shprazja e mire e urines, etj!

----------


## amerika1

une jam vajze dhe te gjitha keto i kam bere kur isha ne shqiperi ,,e kam bere dhe  ultikurturen me dilnin antibjotik te ndryshem pi nje pi tjeter sa here qe e beja analizen sa mu be myku,,,pi cajra po ic nuk me iken ky infeksion me cmendi

----------


## katjushka

Pini sa me shume lengje 
Mos pi coca-cola dhe pije te tjera te gazuara
Mos pi alkool
Sa me shume uje dhe lengje natyrale
Shprazni urinen mos e mbani 
Dhe me kryesorja higjene absolute
Dhe do beni mire ti drejtoheni edhe nje mjeku.

----------


## Marya

infeksioni tek femrat  eshte dicka qe arrin shume shpesh ,
nqs  nuk ke shenja si djegie , deshire per te urinuar c'do 5 minuta ,temperature ne pergjithesi nuk trajtohet.

Nqs ke nje nga keto shenjat atehere trajtohet
antibiotik i adaptuar sipas antibigrames dhe kohezgjatja
Ti thua qe ke pire ilace ne shqiperi qe mbase i ke marre sipas kokes dhe nuk ka qene te adaptuar...............

Tani ti thua qe nuk ke sigurime dhe nuk vete dot tek mjeku

po c'te te themi ne :i terbuar: 

vetem disa mas mbrojtese qe thashe edhe me siper
te pishe uje per te forcuar urinen dhe keshtu lahen rruget e urines
 higiene ti dhe parteneri
 hygiene pas c'do akti seksuale
 dhe te luftosh kapsllekun


Fakti qe infeksioni vazhdon shko tek mjeku se mund te jene shkaqe te tjera qe e favorizojne 
 si gureza ne veshka qe favorizojne dhe  favorizohen nga keto infeksione
apo gjera te tjera qe mund te shikohen ne ekografie.
Nqs me masat mbrojtese nuk zgjidhet muhabeti je e detyruar ti trokasesh ne dere mjekut :i terbuar:

----------


## Ksanthi

Sic te thane dhe me larte antaret e tjere duhet te behen analizat e urines dhe mjeku do vendosi kuren qe do besh.Mikrobi mund te jete nda me i lehti deri tek me i veshtiri.

----------


## s0ni

Pij Cranberry Juice, te ndihmon per infeksionin qe ke. 

Per ilace duhet te marresh antibiotike. Ti analizat i bere, e cuditshme si nuk te dha recete per ilace doktori, nuk besoj qe keto lloj ilace te kushtojne shume.

----------


## INFINITY©

Nuk e di nqs aty ku jeton keni county hospitals qe jane free. Nqs po, shko dhe vizitohu qe te marresh antibiotik. 

Ose thjesht shiko aty afer shtepise apo ne yellow pages per nje specialist dhe thjesht le nje takim qe te te kontrolloj dhe te japi recet per ilace. Mund te te shkoj rreth $100 vizita dhe ca te tjera ilacet, por ja vlen. Mos e le pas dore. 

Cranberry Juice, yogurt, etj., mund te te ndihmojne perkohesisht por nuk eshte zgjidhje.

----------


## s0ni

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Midis atibiotikve qe ke marre nuk ke marre ato qe te duhen pikerisht per kete infeksion!!

----------


## Marya

ilacet qe mund te kesh marre ne shqiperi mund te kene qene edhe te skaduara, prandaj edhe mund te mos kene bere efekt.

Une kisha mbesen me probleme me tiroiden dhe merrte ilace ne tirane , u desh te merrte doza kolosale dhe prap nuk ekilibroheshe derisa u detyrova une ti dergoja qe ketej ilace dhe tani me nje doze te vogel dhe i eshte ekuilibruar tiroida

----------


## amerika1

po nuk di car ilac te pi nuk dua antibiotike se me japin myk,,,,mos dini ju ndonje ilac pa recete

----------


## Marya

> po nuk di car ilac te pi nuk dua antibiotike se me japin myk,,,,mos dini ju ndonje ilac pa recete


jo te gjitha japin myk mi shoqe 
 epo trajto mykun atehere :buzeqeshje: 
 edhe ajo me ilace trajtohet

----------


## diita

> une jam vajze dhe te gjitha keto i kam bere kur isha ne shqiperi ,,e kam bere dhe  ultikurturen me dilnin antibjotik te ndryshem pi nje pi tjeter sa here qe e beja analizen sa mu be myku,,,pi cajra po ic nuk me iken ky infeksion me cmendi


Infeksioni urinar duhet mjekuar me antibiotik dhe prandaj duhet bere urinokultura dhe antibiogrami qe te miret antibiotiku adekuat.. Po ku tu paraqit myku?

----------


## Marya

> Infeksioni urinar duhet mjekuar me antibiotik dhe prandaj duhet bere urinokultura dhe antibiogrami qe te miret antibiotiku adekuat.. Po ku tu paraqit myku?


hahahaha
me shkrive
ku mendon ti se mund ti kete dale? :shkelje syri:

----------


## diita

hahaha

nuk behet myku vec aty ku mendon ti  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Ksanthi

> po nuk di car ilac te pi nuk dua antibiotike se me japin myk,,,,mos dini ju ndonje ilac pa recete


Per infeksion vetem antibiotiket te bejne pune .Qe mos pesosh myk pas cdo ilaci qe pin ha kos .Varet mund te jesh shume e ndjeshme .Pothuajse te gjitha femrat kemi keto probleme dhe mykun sa me shume e lufton me antibiotik aq me shume imunitet krijon.Por dhe myku nuk eshte i njejte ka lloj lloj mykesh prandaj duhet te gjesh ate me nje analize nga lengu vaginal.

----------


## Explorer

Antibiotiket nese perdoren pa kriterin e duhur, japin efekte anesore te rrezikshme. 
Antibiotiku eshte shpate me dy tehe.
Paraqitja e mykut te zonja/zonjusha ne fjale eshte pasoja e pare nga perdorimi i jo adekuat i antibiotikut.
Infeksioni urinar me E.Coli, eshte infeksion i bezdisshem nese nuk trajtohet "lege artis" qe ne fillimin e paraqitjes se saj. 
Infeksioni me vone kalon ne nje kronicitet me recidivime ( riakutizime ) te shpeshta qe kerkon aplikimin e shume antibiotikeve pas te cilit vjen deri te sherimi, por asnjehere deri te eradikimi i infeksionit. 
Zonje e nderur !  Ju kisha keshilluar qe te takoheni me mjekun specijalist - Urolog me pervoje, qe te merni udhezimin dhe edukimin e duhur per ta luftuar kete infeksion se perndryshe ju nuk do te jeni ne gjendje asnjehere te shpetoni nga kjo semundje.
Mos e merni punen me joseriozitet sepse ky lloj infeksioni me vone do te shkaktoje shume probleme ne shendetin tuaj.
Per gjendjen tuaj faktike, ka nje strategji mjeksore te vecante per luftimin e ketij infeksioni.

PS: Perkohesisht te kisha sygjeruar te merni caj prej bimes UVEA ( e gjeni ne cdo barnatore).
Do te pini nga 1,5L caj per 24 ore - 2 jave rrjesht.
Antibiotik mos perdor deri ne takimin me mjekun UROLOG.
Edhe nje keshille fakultative: Pas cdo akti seksual, pastrohu mire ne regjionin ano-gjenital. Kujdes me sexin anal.

----------


## amerika1

kush eshte kjo uvea

----------

